# What's Your Relationship with Music?



## zekzar (Jul 9, 2017)

I have trouble talking to other NT types about their relationship with music.
So I have a few questions.

1. What kind of music do you typically listen to?

2. When you listen to music, do you get into it?

3. Do you play any instruments? If so, what do you play?

4. Which instrument sounds the best to you?

5. Which instrument sounds the worst to you?

6. Do you ever write lyrics or compose music in your free time?

The reason I ask these things is that I don't have very many NT friends and I'm very curious as to how our brains process music because music is a passion of mine.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

1. Variety, pop, rock, metal, indie, punk, that's all lol


----------



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

1. What kind of music do you typically listen to?

I can find songs I like in probably any genre, but I most enjoy New Agey Celtic stuff.

2. When you listen to music, do you get into it?

Not like other people do.

3. Do you play any instruments? If so, what do you play?

When I was a kid I was given piano and violin lessons. 

4. Which instrument sounds the best to you?

Violin/fiddle. I almost wish every song included one. 

5. Which instrument sounds the worst to you?

I don't know what they are, but there is some instrument in "Don't Let Me Down" by the Chainsmokers and "Toxic" by Brittany Spears that I can't stand. The one in "Toxic" is especially heinous. 

6. Do you ever write lyrics or compose music in your free time?

No.


----------



## mrz (May 23, 2017)

1. What kind of music do you typically listen to?
Mostly various forms of rock

2. When you listen to music, do you get into it?
Rarely

3. Do you play any instruments? If so, what do you play?
Nope

4. Which instrument sounds the best to you?
Bass

5. Which instrument sounds the worst to you?
Idk. This reminds me of video of a dude "playing" a cactus I was shown quite a long time ago

6. Do you ever write lyrics or compose music in your free time?
Nope


----------



## Sir Kanra (Jun 27, 2017)

I like to think my relationship with music is long and prosperous.

*1. What kind of music do you typically listen to?*

Non mainsteam. Gothic rock, alternative rock, techno, trance, occasional post hardcore, j rock, horrorcore instrumentals, instrumentals in general/rap style beats, rap(less materialistic or objectifying), epic music, ambience

*2. When you listen to music, do you get into it?*

I do

*3. Do you play any instruments? If so, what do you play?*

Piano

*4. Which instrument sounds the best to you?*

Piano

*5. Which instrument sounds the worst to you?*

Trombone. Obnoxious 

*6. Do you ever write lyrics or compose music in your free time?*

No. I play around with musical beats though a bit. Haven't really gone so far as to compose full music though yet, if I ever will.


----------



## The Conundrum (Aug 23, 2017)

zekzar said:


> I have trouble talking to other NT types about their relationship with music.
> So I have a few questions.
> 
> 1. What kind of music do you typically listen to?
> ...


1- Rock, metal, indie, classic, jazz, blues, folk, and sometimes I listen to pop and rap, when I'm hitting the gym. 

2- I do, it can make me more focused, enthusiastic, inspired, etcetera. It depends of which kind of song I'm listening to. 

3- Guitar and violin. 

4- Violin, it is the most expressive instrument in my opinion. Pipe organ takes the second place, I find it simply badass. 

5- This question can't be objectively answered, as every instrument plays a different role in a song.

6- Nah.


----------



## Mibble (Nov 14, 2015)

Not an NT but I have an N so XD

1. What kind of music do you typically listen to?
I can listen to anything really, but the three main genres I listen to are rock, hip hop and any sort of electronic music. (New and older)

2. When you listen to music, do you get into it?
Very much! I always end up dancing whenever I listen to my jamz

3. Do you play any instruments? If so, what do you play?
Nope but I always wanted to play an electric guitar or the harmonica. I got a guitar when I was a kid but it's collecting dust now. I should fix that. 

4. Which instrument sounds the best to you?
Guitars and trumpets 

5. Which instrument sounds the worst to you?
Can't think of one at the moment 

6. Do you ever write lyrics or compose music in your free time?
No I'm to lazy. But I do wanna start doing that.

It's odd because I come from a band geek type of family. A lot of people on my moms side (including my mom) use to be in band and some of my cousins were as well. I was the one who broke the chain I guess lol


----------



## FILTHY TINKER SPAMMER (May 23, 2016)

zekzar said:


> I have trouble talking to other NT types about their relationship with music.
> So I have a few questions.
> 
> 1. What kind of music do you typically listen to?
> ...


1. rock mostly. Not exactly well-versed with its many variants, but I mostly like stuff from "The Killers" and "Foo fighters", whatever you call their exact sub-genre under rock

2. Rarely but when I do I really get into it.

3. No. 

4. guitar. played like this : https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mLGOC2IBgEE

5. Whatever curdly shit they step on to make the majority of today's EDM. I just can't stand it.

6. The closest I've gotten to that is making a lame jingle for a school project back in high school lol.

Sent from my K fone OLA using Tapatalk


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

1. What kind of music do you typically listen to?
Pretty much anything. I guess I like rock, pop, indie, and/or alternative the most, but I'm open to good music from almost any genre.

2. When you listen to music, do you get into it?
Not as much as many people, but I do feel like dancing when listening to upbeat music. I've never cried over a song.

3. Do you play any instruments? If so, what do you play?
I used to play the cello for a while, but I quit because I found it boring. Then my mom made me learn the piano and I quit that last year as well. I've thought of learning the guitar, but I'd probably quit out of boredom again.

4. Which instrument sounds the best to you?
Any instrument can sound good when it's played well.

5. Which instrument sounds the worst to you?









6. Do you ever write lyrics or compose music in your free time?
Nope.


----------



## martinkunev (Mar 23, 2017)

1. I listen to many styles, but the various rock styles are what I like the most.
2. I used to not pay much attention to music when I'm doing something else, but nowaday it often distracts me. If I like the song I stop doing whatever I'm doing to enjoy it.
3. I am trying to learn to play the piano.
4. I like many instruments - guitar, bass guitar, piano, violin and pipe organ come to mind.
5. I don't like much trombone, clarinet, oboe, gadulka and kaval, because I associate them with a musical style I hate.
6. I haven't composed anything intentionally (except during childhood). Several times I have woken up with a melody in mind that I'm pretty sure I've "composed" in my sleep. Bad thing I don't have the skill to play such melody on an instrument (I hope I will one day).


----------



## HeadofHudet (Jun 7, 2015)

1. What kind of music do you typically listen to?

Usually orchestrated pieces in a movie/video game OST-ish way. Don't even remember what that genre is called, but yeah.

2. When you listen to music, do you get into it?

Depends on the hype. 

3. Do you play any instruments? If so, what do you play?

I wish. I've always planned to pick up piano once I have time and money for it, which means _never_.

4. Which instrument sounds the best to you?

Depends on how it fits the rest of the song, but it's mostly piano, violin and flute that I enjoy the most.

5. Which instrument sounds the worst to you?

Door bells.

6. Do you ever write lyrics or compose music in your free time?

Nope. I like tinkering with music, but only with already existing pieces.


----------



## Kaioken (Mar 4, 2017)

1. What kind of music do you typically listen to?
It depends on my mood, I can one month listen to 90's hiphop, and the next month I listen the same OST everyday until I'm tired of it.

2. When you listen to music, do you get into it?
Yeah, I picture images in my mind, I create scenarios, in mood with the musics, I can imagine an opening of a fictional TV-show because the music I listen too would fit in. It's something I never told anyone, because I think that's whack. I create stories depending on the music I listen to. Years after, I can be of the same "story" (who never goes anywhere, as I sad, it's completely weird)

3. Do you play any instruments? If so, what do you play?
I used to play guitar, when I was a kid, but I was bad and not patient enough, so I quickly stopped. Same with synthetizer (the electric piano).

4. Which instrument sounds the best to you?
Violin or Piano and probably guitar

5. Which instrument sounds the worst to you?
Triangle

6. Do you ever write lyrics or compose music in your free time?
Nop


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

*I Get an Error When I Use Quotes So I Removed Them*

@zekzar I have trouble talking to other NT types about their relationship with music. So I have a few questions.

1. What kind of music do you typically listen to?

*I go through periods of listening to music a lot and then I don't listen to any. 

The kind(s) that I listen to are most often based on depth of lyrical expression, so some examples would be Sinead O'Connor's The Wolf Is Getting Married Today; Kris Kristofferons', Mal Sacate and Broken Song of Freedom (among many others); Van Morrison's, Into the Mystic; Bob Dylan's, Gotta Serve Somebody; Indigo Girl's, Closer To Fine; Eric Bogle's songs: The Band Played Dancing With Matilda and A Reason For It All; Stevie Wonder's Living For the City (and others); Leonard Cohen's song, Hallelujah sung and performed by K.D. Lang Live...

Then, in another frame of mind, more playful, I like Billy Joel's You May Be Right (I May Be Crazy); Neil Diamond's, Porcupine Pie; Melanie's, Brand New Key, Elton John's Crocodile Rock; Cat Stevens, Moonshadow, and so on.

There are many songs I like because of the guitar arrangement, alto sax, or over all affects it generates in me... It's a kind of communication of the wordless kind.*

2. When you listen to music, do you get into it?
*
I can't imagine listening to music as white noise just as I don't watch television (on any electronic device because it is white noise to me) or as background or a part of 'multi-tasking.' Like people, songs are a part of a one-on-one conversation, and I don't have many with people whether they're here in front of/with me or they are in a studio or on a stage and I am listening.*

3. Do you play any instruments? If so, what do you play?
*
I used to play keyboards; I don't any longer.*

4. Which instrument sounds the best to you?

*It depends on what instrument best represents a conceptual framework or emotional response, so it could be any one instrument or a combination of them together, or one coming in with another or others.*

5. Which instrument sounds the worst to you?

*Bagpipes in too close a space or played by someone without the ear to know where it belongs in a song--and for how long, grates on me. The ukulele has become trendy and sound 'plink plinky' and annoying in the wrong hands or going on monotonously, which is usually as does the accordion. *

6. Do you ever write lyrics or compose music in your free time?

* I did when I was around 19-21 but it wasn't free time; I made the time. I was involved with a rock band, and had written radio spots for them, so I wrote some lyrics but I didn't have the skill at that time to match what I had inside--the sense of 'good enough,' so I stopped that, concentrated instead on other forms of writing. *

The reason I ask these things is that I don't have very many NT friends and I'm very curious as to how our brains process music because music is a passion of mine.

*I answered this because I test INTJ (Humanmetrics, seven years); INTP (16Personalities and Socionics INTp for nearly two years now), and INFJ (for eight years on keys2cognition).*


----------



## leviosa (Sep 28, 2017)

I don't really listen to music, but when I do I get into it. 
Piano sounds the best to me.


----------

